# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Lithium-vergiftiging

## Siri1966

In de ''vorige eeuw'' :Mad:  heb ik door een fout van een psychiater een lithium vergiftiging opgelopen.
Gevolg : veel pijnen in spieren en zenuwen..tevens ben ik minder-valide geworden.
De scherpe kantjes van de pijnen zijn eraf,dankzij diverse medicijnen...maar ik kamp er nog steeds mee.
Van de gemeente heb ik veel aanpassingen mogen ontvangen>>o.a : scootmobiel/rolstoel/douche-po stoel/traplift enz enz.

Gelukkig heb ik een andere psych gevonden,net buiten mijn woonplaats.
Van 20 pillen [voor mijn psyche] zit ik nu op 2 pillen per dag>>dankzij mijn ''nieuwe psych''.

Tevens ben ik geestelijk behoorlijk sterk geworden en zie alles zeer zonnig in,ondanks mijn lichamelijke beperkingen :Smile: .

Helaas zit ik nu voor 80/100% in de W.A.O

Gelukkig heb ik nu regelmaat in mijn leven kunnen vinden en het hectische [qua werken]leven....vaarwel kunnen zeggen :Big Grin: .

Wie o wie heeft ook een medicijn vergiftiging ''moeten'' ondergaan,met o.a lichamelijke beperkingen??? :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier helaas géén ervaring mee, maar ik wens je wél héél veel sterkte!!

Hopelijk vind je hier nog 'lotgenoten'!

----------

